# Purchased a floor model on eBay



## NYViKing (Mar 28, 2018)

Hi there, I just joined the forum after some extensive research on which new snowblower to buy to replace my old MTD 826. Still works good but I want a new one that can handle that monster storm every few years. I finally decided on an Ariens Platinum SHO 30". Tonight I bought one on eBay at what I think is a good deal. Time will tell. Supposedly it's a floor model, never used and brand new. Model number 921051, non-efi. Paid $1529.99, shipped. Slight gamble but seller has a good rating and I've had good experiences with eBay. I'll check back here when I get it. Thoughts?


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

but whats the return policy?
i buy stuff from fleabay all the time but usually never more than $100/item, mostly sub $30


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

:welcome:

Looks like the list price is about $1,800 on that machine. Hopefully it is all good when you get it. You will have to rely on local dealers for any warranty repairs needed, but not having purchased it there will not put you at the front of the line.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. Enjoy your new blower!.


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

eBay buyer protection is awesome so I wouldn't worry about refunds


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

$1579 with an ebay promo code for an extra $50 off? Let us know how it looks once it arrives.


----------



## NYViKing (Mar 28, 2018)

heres the basics on the return policy. if it arrives visually damaged, i refuse it and full refund or replacement. once it gets gas and or oil, not returnable for any reason. i know i must rely on my local dealer who i already spoke to. he welcomes any warranty work. if not running when i get it, i have plenty of time to get it going or fixed for next winter. hopefully that wont be the case. i just spoke to the seller in Illinois and he said there were 2 left, which it said on ebay. the one i'm getting is still in the box, unopened, full warranty. yes , i used the limited time 15% off, max $50 ebay coupon. i'm pretty handy with small engines, so hope all goes well. they're shipping it out today. i'll report back to update. keeping my fingers crossed. thanks for the input


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

I hope you enjoy your new machine, it sounds great! Your local dealer sounds good also. Most places, if you told them you were buying something off ebay to save a hundred bucks or so, would put your warranty work way, way back on the back burner. For me, too many chances for disaster on a deal like this. Congrats on your machine!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*ALOHA from the Paradise City.:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF NYViKing

Here's to your new SHO :icon-cheers:

.


----------



## NYViKing (Mar 28, 2018)

spoke to the shipper today, its coming Wednesday. my. wife's. birthday. think she likes orange. stay tuned


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Just saying now LOL


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

gibbs296 said:


> I hope you enjoy your new machine, it sounds great! Your local dealer sounds good also. Most places, if you told them you were buying something off ebay to save a hundred bucks or so, would put your warranty work way, way back on the back burner. For me, too many chances for disaster on a deal like this. Congrats on your machine!


the dealer gets paid for warranty work? i thought they did.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I tell people if they are handy to get the internet deals with free shipping and zero taxes.

if not, pay the extra at your local dealer for piece of mind. 

do you agree?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> the dealer gets paid for warranty work? i thought they did.


Yes, they do. But if they are busy, they will likely put you at the end of the list and give preference to the customers that bought the unit from them (they have to fix it, but they don't have to do it right away).


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

YSHSfan said:


> Yes, they do. But if they are busy, they will likely put you at the end of the list and give preference to the customers that bought the unit from them (they have to fix it, but they don't have to do it right away).


ok. thanks. must be ol fashion human nature. when i walk into the dealership they put me to the front of the line because i spend so much money there and let me go outback to speak to the mechanics.

priceless.

maybe buying all the boys lunch from time to time helps.......


----------



## NYViKing (Mar 28, 2018)

its been a while since i bought a new small engine machine. my very few experiences with repair shops years ago led me to maintain, diagnose, and fix almost any machine i have myself. youtube is a godsend also. i'm not a pro but lots of repairs are not hard. in the rare occurrence i might need a repair shop for warranty work, i'm not worried at all. like i said earlier, the sb will be a backup to my atv big plow setup that is my primary snow remover. i also have a kubota bx 24 with a front end loader if needed in an emergency. it usually took me once or twice to pay for something years ago that i realized i could do myself. i also learned that having a plan a, b and c helps. i'm sure the experienced guys know what i'm talking about. this is for the other guys. i'm new here and hope i can help out someone just starting out.


----------



## NYViKing (Mar 28, 2018)

Got it delivered today after waiting almost 2 hours past the delivery window. I was ready to take it from the street but the driver was already backing up my 250' driveway. I was expecting a tractor trailer but a huge box truck came instead. He lowered it right in front of the garage door with the tailgate lift. I checked for damage, none, signed away, and after he left, pushed it in the garage. I won't be able to put it together and run it until maybe Saturday. I'll report back then. Unbelievable but we had 6" two days ago and more snow coming on Friday and Saturday.


----------



## NYViKing (Mar 28, 2018)

Well gents, looks like nothing but great news here. I finally got it assembled yesterday. Took about an hour. Not complicated. Still have to adjust the skids. I'll do that today. It came with oil in it from the factory. Level perfect. I poured some 89 octane gas in the tank. Primer button 3 times. One pull. Vrooooooom! Music to my ears. Runs smooth, auger engaged, and gave her a little test ride in the driveway. For a much bigger machine than the one I had, I'm impressed with how easy it is to run it. The auto turn feature works great. Granted no snow but it works better than I expected. So nothing else to report here except hope to use it next winter. Thanks for everyone's well wishes and I'll report back after the next "big one". Have a great summer!


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

ostpics:


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

NYViKing said:


> So nothing else to report here except hope to use it next winter.


No offense, but if you never have to use it, i would be very happy, because i am only about 100 miles North of you. 

You may want to run if you a length of time, and then do an oil change just to get any metal chunks that may possibly be in the engine. Also, you will probably have to re-adjust the belts after a bit of use, as they will probably stretch from their factory length.

Good luck, and enjoy your new toy.


----------



## NYViKing (Mar 28, 2018)

Freezn said:


>


Here you go. This is a pic of mine. The same exact one as hundreds out there.


----------



## NYViKing (Mar 28, 2018)

RIT333 said:


> NYViKing said:
> 
> 
> > So nothing else to report here except hope to use it next winter.
> ...


Thanks and I see your point but I actually love the snow. I can't wait to see what it can do. BTW, beautiful area up by you. We pass through every summer camping at Moffitt Beach. Love it up there. Heard the fishing is awesome in Northville.


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

NYViKing said:


> Hi there, I just joined the forum after some extensive research on which new snowblower to buy to replace my old MTD 826. Still works good but I want a new one that can handle that monster storm every few years. I finally decided on an Ariens Platinum SHO 30". Tonight I bought one on eBay at what I think is a good deal. Time will tell. Supposedly it's a floor model, never used and brand new. Model number 921051, non-efi. Paid $1529.99, shipped. Slight gamble but seller has a good rating and I've had good experiences with eBay. I'll check back here when I get it. Thoughts?


GOOD FOR YOU!!! I purchased the 28 Pro from the same company, delivered for $1950. What they sell from my experience is the REAL DEAL!!! Mine and most likely yours will be delivered on the original factory skid and factory wrapped. I had to connect two cables for mine and that was it. I did not even put fuel into that would sit over the summer. Fueling will happen next October. IMHO, yours along with mine were great bargains


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

foggysail said:


> I did not even put fuel into that would sit over the summer. Fueling will happen next October. IMHO, yours along with mine were great bargains


It's only my opinion, and worth what you're paying for it. But if it was me, I'd put a little stabilized gas in, and start it, to make sure it runs. Then run it until that gas is gone, if you'd like. As it dies, I'd close the fuel shutoff, if it has one, to keep any residual gas in the tank from going into the carburetor. 

But I'd rather find out now, right after buying it, if the engine is healthy. Rather than waiting until fall, when everyone else will be doing the same thing, and when you might need it soon. 

There's no real harm in running it now, and I'd personally feel better knowing that there are no engine surprises waiting 6 months down the line. 

NYViKing, congrats on the new machine!


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

I don't think I could EVER get a new toy with an engine on it and not run it right away. That would be like not opening and playing with a Christmas present when you were a kid. (socks and underwear excluded)


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

Yeah, I thought about it. Decided I have enough to do now other than to play with the new toy. Things I want done prior to next year’s snow include the purchase of a cab and chains along with installing both


Maybe after I get the boat ready I will try running it. I am impressed with the way this machine looks especially its big engine!


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

NYViKing said:


> Thanks and I see your point but I actually love the snow. I can't wait to see what it can do. BTW, beautiful area up by you. We pass through every summer camping at Moffitt Beach. Love it up there. Heard the fishing is awesome in Northville.


We used to do Moffitt - everything in the ADKs is awesome. Fishing is good, but not awesome. Although, Father's Day morning, last year, I caught 6 bass on my 1st 8 casts. Not sure i caught 6 the rest of that month - LOL. We have a 25# Northern, 49" long mounted in the garage that was caught in 1953 by one of my Uncles ! I think fishing was awesome then !


----------



## NYViKing (Mar 28, 2018)

foggysail said:


> Yeah, I thought about it. Decided I have enough to do now other than to play with the new toy. Things I want done prior to next year’s snow include the purchase of a cab and chains along with installing both
> 
> 
> Maybe after I get the boat ready I will try running it. I am impressed with the way this machine looks especially its big engine!


took me 5 minutes to gas it, run it, run the carb empty. no way could i wait . you're nutz


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

OK, OK. you’re picking on me :-(

Yeah, most likely I will break down and try running it soon


----------

